# Quick and Easy Chicken 'N Biscuits



## pacanis (Jan 23, 2013)

Chicken 'N Bicuits is big around here. Any dinor (it's a regional spelling) worth their salt makes it year 'round, though I tend to eat and make it for myself more in the Winter. Served on biscuits, rice or mashed potatoes it hits the spot and fills your belly.
I call this quick 'n easy because I use leftover chicken and store bought broth. Too make it even quicker I diced the chicken rather than shredding it, though I do prefer shredded chicken. The biscuits were already cooking and I needed to save time somwhere...

Sweat some veggies over medium heat using EVOO and butter. And in this instance; carrots, celery, onion and mushrooms. Plus some S&P.






Add some more butter, the cooked chicken and whatever spices you desire. At this point I added some fresh thyme and a little more more S&P. Sometimes I just add a dash of poultry seasoning if that's all I have.





Then add some flour and keep stirring. I added about 2TBS. 
The way I cook, when I am making a gravy I find it easier to add flour to my solids before adding any liquids. The flour won't lump up this way. There are ways around that of course, but this is fool proof and easy. I don't even like the word slurry 
You can see the flour in spots starting to brown in the juices. Time to add the broth.





Add the broth and turn up the heat. Let it simmer/boil a short while while stirring. I used about 1-1/2 cups of broth.





Turn down the heat and add some milk or cream. Not necessary, but a nice addition. Let it warm and thicken. About 1/4c of cream here.





Eat.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 23, 2013)

That looks really good, Pac!

Shrek's Birthday Chicken and Dumplings turned out great!...no pics though, we ate it too fast.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 23, 2013)

Awesome tutorial, Pac!  Will be making this soon, thanks!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 23, 2013)

Your dinner looks good Pac.  I do similiar,  except for the "quick and easy" part.    


After I make the stew,  then it gets put in a baking dish.  I put raw biscuits on top and bake until the biscuits are done.   If doing this extra step,  make sure the chicken mix is hot, otherwise the biscuits will be soggy on the bottom for some reason even though they are baked and done on top.   In other words,  don't bring out a leftover pan from the frig and think it's going to be hot chicken and biscuits with fresh biscuits.   The biscuits get done too fast.  

I like to serve plenty of extra biscuits on the side with butter and then jelly or honey.   A nice filling meal.


----------



## powerplantop (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## pacanis (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks 
Whiska, I've seen it done that way, with the biscuits cooking on top. That would make a nice presentation for family style serving.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 24, 2013)

wow, that looks good pac. 

c&p'd.   thanks. 

i know what you mean about good diner food hitting the spot. i love good american diner food, as opposed the more ethnic diners we have here on the east coast.

your chix n bix reminds me of upstate ny diner food that we often get on skiing trips. i'm looking forward to that in the next 2 months or so.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks bt. 
Diners; home of chicken n biscuits and open faced sandwiches. Gotta replenish those carbs when skiing


----------



## buckytom (Jan 24, 2013)

oh man, i love a plate of an open faced turkey on white toast, a big glop of mashed potatoes on the side, and extra gravy on it all.

and a teeny bowl of steamed mixed veggies, lol.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 24, 2013)

Gotta have the teeny bowl of mushy peas and carrots


----------



## letscook (Jan 24, 2013)

It is minus 3 here in Central NY  this morning and I think I'll be putting a pot of this together today. Thanks


----------



## Addie (Jan 24, 2013)

It is pictures like that, that make me want to get out into the kitchen and cook, cook, and cook some more.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 24, 2013)

letscook said:


> It is minus 3 here in Central NY this morning and I think I'll be putting a pot of this together today. Thanks


 
-3F?! 
It's warmer up here by the lake... 9 this morning 
And I'll be having this for my lunch today, too.

Thanks. Thanks Addie. I'm a big believer in pics so I can see if something looks amiss as I go.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you, Fred.  It's colder than crap here today and I have a bunch of chopped chicken in the freezer, a package of fresh mushrooms in the crisper and, if there are any left when I get home today, a bunch of biscuits.  The rest of the ingredients I always have on hand.  I know what we'll be having for supper tonight.  Yeah!!!


----------



## pacanis (Jan 24, 2013)

From the sounds of your biscuits Glen will have eaten them all


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 24, 2013)

That really looks good.  With the weather in the single digits this morning, a bowl/plate of that would really hit the spot.


----------



## Alex-Peter (Jan 24, 2013)

This delicious pacanis ,thank you so much


----------



## pacanis (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks guys.
Make yourself up a plate when you're in Aruba, Andy 
Nice hot and steamy chicken n biscuits... mmmm


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 24, 2013)

Beautiful presentation Pac, and it looks delicious.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 24, 2013)

Why thank you, Kay


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 24, 2013)

Yum-O! I think I'll make this tomorrow, when we're supposed to get some snow. I'll thaw some post-Thanksgiving turkey stock and probably make these biscuits, subbing sage and thyme for the rosemary:  http://budgetbytes.blogspot.com/2012/05/rosemary-pepper-drop-biscuits-192.html Thanks, Pac!


----------



## pacanis (Jan 24, 2013)

Great biscuit recipe, GG. I knew I had heard before of adding cold butter to the mixture, but couldn't seem to locate a recipe. Any bread recipe that does not involve a rise, proof or rest is AOK in my book!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 24, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Thanks guys.
> Make yourself up a plate when you're in Aruba, Andy
> Nice hot and steamy chicken n biscuits... mmmm



I sharpened my knives and packed them today.  Maybe I will.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 24, 2013)

LOL!  Sitting in a beach chair in the sand, aloha shirt on eating chicken and biscuits...


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 24, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> LOL!  Sitting in a beach chair in the sand, aloha shirt on eating chicken and biscuits...



Well, maybe not on the beach.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 25, 2013)

Looks fab Pac, thanks for the great tutorial too, spot on


----------



## pacanis (Jan 25, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> LOL! Sitting in a beach chair in the sand, aloha shirt on eating chicken and biscuits...


 
And having a nice hot cup of coffee... with the umbrella 

Thanks Kylie


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 25, 2013)

O dear. Knives in luggage. Maybe Andy should have kept better tabs of his plastic cutlery. And it's supposed to be Cold Drinks with little umbrellas in the glass.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 25, 2013)

Whiskadoodle said:


> O dear. ...it's supposed to be Cold Drinks with little umbrellas in the glass.




...and that's what we do, except for the umbrellas.  There's a duty free shop in the Aruba airport.  We stop and buy a bottle of dark rum and one of gin.  The super market provides fruit juice and 20 ounce plastic cups.  I don't remember any more than that.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 25, 2013)

i think i'll be making this tomorrow for dinner. probably over mashed spuds, unless i can learn how to make biscuits in a day. 

do you think skim milk would work, pac? that way i can sell it to dw as "healthy".


----------



## pacanis (Jan 25, 2013)

buckytom said:


> i think i'll be making this tomorrow for dinner. probably over mashed spuds, unless i can learn how to make biscuits in a day.
> 
> do you think skim milk would work, pac? that way i can sell it to dw as "healthy".


 
I've made this more without milk than with, BT, so I'm sure skim milk would work. It lightens up the color more than anything.
But yeah, it will be *healthier*


----------



## Katie H (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks, Fred, for the wonderful meal.  We had it last night over some of the leftover biscuits.  It was awesome.  Love the flavor the thyme gives the whole dish.  And, goody, there's enough left to have for supper again tonight.  And perfect, too, because it's cold (near freezing) and rainy here. Perfect meal for this kind of weather.

Thanks, again!


----------



## pacanis (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm glad you liked it, Katie


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 25, 2013)

buckytom said:


> i think i'll be making this tomorrow for dinner. probably over mashed spuds, unless i can learn how to make biscuits in a day.



Try the recipe I posted. It's easy - they're drop biscuits, so they don't have to be rolled and cut.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 25, 2013)

Or do what I did and open up a bag of those frozen Pillsbury biscuits


----------



## Addie (Jan 25, 2013)

I think for this Sunday I will make some Swedish meatballs with homemade biscuits. The Pirate is coming over to watch DA again and is looking forward to being fed by Mommy. Although I could just feed him biscuits and he would be happy.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 26, 2013)

buckytom said:


> i think i'll be making this tomorrow for dinner. probably over mashed spuds, unless i can learn how to make biscuits in a day.
> 
> do you think skim milk would work, pac? that way i can sell it to dw as "healthy".


 
Bisquik



GotGarlic said:


> Try the recipe I posted. It's easy - they're drop biscuits, so they don't have to be rolled and cut.


 Can you please post the link



Addie said:


> I think for this Sunday I will make some Swedish meatballs with homemade biscuits. The Pirate is coming over to watch DA again and is looking forward to being fed by Mommy. Although I could just feed him biscuits and he would be happy.


 Have you posted the Swedish Meatball recipe? If so please post link.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 26, 2013)

msmofet, I posted it earlier in this thread on 1/24.  And here they are:


----------



## pacanis (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice. Peas are a great addition.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 27, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> msmofet, I posted it earlier in this thread on 1/24.  And here they are:
> 
> View attachment 16945


 Looks great! Thank you I missed the link.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 27, 2013)

thanks, gg. i didn't see your post either.


----------

